# Help getting down the stairs



## volcanolady (Jun 16, 2003)

Kady is 11 years old and struggles with arthritis. All 4 legs but mostly her rear. I have her on glucosamine joint supplements and low dose asprin (vets suggestion). She is a good weight. She is still playful and happy. 

We live on the second floor of our house. She lives on our covered deck. She has to climb a flight stairs. She is free to go up and down at her whim. Our yard is fenced.

The problem she is having trouble with is going down stairs. I'm afraid her front legs might give out and she'll tumble down. She usually takes it slow. 

Are there any special devices or ramps or something out there for problems like hers? I hate to ban her to the downstairs.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Years ago when Yukon was dying from polymyositis, I had my handyman build a ramp at my front steps (the steps face the street and the ramp's on the right). It's about 3-1/2 or 4' wide, maybe 10 to 12' long (medium slope) and sturdy enough to hold at least 6 GSDs and their fat owner. It's one of the best things I've ever done ... I've used it so much over the years with other elderly or injured dogs and even myself when I hurt my knee. Don't know what I'd do without it.


----------



## volcanolady (Jun 16, 2003)

Is the ramp as steep as the stairs. What I mean is did you build on top of the present stair case?
Thanks for your reply


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Short of building a ramp (seems to me stair pitch would be too steep) can she wear a harness with a handle on the back (like an assistance dog harness) and you walk down with her with a firm grip on it to help steady her? I would not be letting her go down alone if she is unsteady now.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

My friend recommends this one... Hartman's Harness

*







*


----------

